# How to stop table swaying



## ArcticPanda (Feb 17, 2018)

I recently built a new computer desk. It is a dual layered desk with a 'cavity' for storage between the two layers. Then I've got 4 singular straight legs (about 2 inch square legs) which are screwed into the base of the table via two brackets, and also a long wood screw going downwards through the base, into the leg.

However, I'm finding there's a considerable amount of 'sway' of the table.

Does anyone have any suggestions to fix this? There isn't a tonne of movement in the legs, but they're also not rock solid.

Entire table is made of Pine. The two layers are made of pine slats, which are supported by three 2 by 4's going perpendicular to them. One at each edge, then one going through the centre as a support beam.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

A picture would help. 
It seems like the "layers" are sitting on top of the legs. Correct? It would be more stable if you had a skirt around the top of the legs.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*leg "brackets" typically, aren't very sturdy*

The 2 layers you refer to above would have made a perfect way to run the runs into both layers for great structure, but alas, you didn't do that. :sad2:

A bracket screwed to the bottom layer and into the leg will never be as good structurally as a leg that has wood structure all around it.... JMO. Without seeing the exact construction detail from either a photo or a sketched diagram, it's hard to say what to do next. 

One suggestion is to replace the legs with longer ones and run them into both layer and also the 2 x 4 brace if possible. That may mean notching out the corners, but that's OK. The notches will provide good structure on at least 2 of the faces of the legs. If you then "cap" them with more wood, like a "skirt or apron" that would be even better..... we need a detail diagram to be certain. :smile2:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Attach a piece of 1/4" lauan or 3/8" ply to the legs and back of the desk.


----------



## ArcticPanda (Feb 17, 2018)

This is a very rough 3d model of the desk (it's not perfectly to scale - but to give an idea). 

So, do you think running wood at the top of the leg, between each leg (kind of like a solid wood kitchen table - if that makes sense), would be beneficial?

Perfect scenario, I'd like to avoid doing too much structurally to the top, as I have limited power tools currently, so anything too intricate would be rather difficult to pull off, at least in a tidy manner.










Just to be a bit clearer. This is what I was thinking of doing, but I'm not sure how much it would help:


----------



## ArcticPanda (Feb 17, 2018)

gj13us said:


> A picture would help.
> It seems like the "layers" are sitting on top of the legs. Correct? It would be more stable if you had a skirt around the top of the legs.


Would you suggest a 'skirt' around the outside of the leg, or braces between the legs in order to create a 'skirt'? (see image above)


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

ArcticPanda said:


> Would you suggest a 'skirt' around the outside of the leg, or braces between the legs in order to create a 'skirt'? (see image above)


Either one would work as long as the legs and skirt are properly attached or jointed. 

Your goal is to prevent the legs from swaying in any direction. The wider the skirt, the more it will support and stiffen the legs, but then you have to worry about the skirt interfering with the person sitting at the desk, bumping into their thighs.

What tools do you have to attach the skirt to the table and the legs? How do you want to do it? There are many ways to do it:

* Pocket screws
* Mortise and tenon joints or equivalent
* Corner bracket made from wood or metal
* Lots of other options ...


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I recommend adding a lower attachment to the back two legs. Made from the same material and dimensions as the two legs, this should stop most of the sway you now experience. 
Another method would be to cross brace the two back legs in an “X” pattern to stop any movement. This would be more difficult but also stronger.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Get some ply or fibre board cut to size ant attach to legs to make a skirt as suggested. Would turn it into a desk. I use and old dressing table made from two chests of drawers and a top across the two. Absolutely no movement and the drawers are full of cables ink cartridges, paper etc.
johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bracing table legs ....*

There re quite a few ways to brace table legs:https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...gs+woodworking&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-mozilla-001

Triangles are the strongest method. Parallel pieces are the weakest. Panels across the back and sides are very strong, but will change the open look of the design. A single horizontal brace up from the bottom and across the back will do very little to make it stronger. The swaying you refer to is technically called "racking". 








This type of bracing is the strongest and you will find similar shapes in bridge trusses and floor joists. When the ends of a triangular member is secure it can not change it's shape or collapse. If the attachment fails, that's when it will collapse. The attachments on a non-braced leg have to be super strong, because there is not structural strength from any surrounding members AND they tend to fail easily. Aprons and skirts add some strength, but the attachments still need to be strong and if possible surrounded by structural members. The wider the apron, the stronger it will be for bracing, BUT it will eat up leg room under the table. It's always a trade off!

A welded steel table can get by without bracing because the welds are so much stronger for the same area than wood. Like this:


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

ArcticPanda said:


> Would you suggest a 'skirt' around the outside of the leg, or braces between the legs in order to create a 'skirt'? (see image above)


Outside. 

The others' suggestions would work, as well. 

I've used steel angle brackets for different things, myself. They never seem to work as well as you'd think they do.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

An 'X' brace does not need to start at the floor.

Buy 2 x 48" strips of 3/4" x 1/8" aluminum at a big hardware store (eg Home Depot) 
Holes near the ends and screw them in a shallow 'X' across the back pair of legs.
Or, do the same to the end pairs of legs if the back is much longer.


----------



## ArcticPanda (Feb 17, 2018)

gj13us said:


> Outside.
> 
> The others' suggestions would work, as well.
> 
> I've used steel angle brackets for different things, myself. They never seem to work as well as you'd think they do.


I went to the hardware store and did some work before you replied, unfortunately.

I went for braces in between the legs (except the front where I would sit). It's made it much more secure, but still not perfect. So I think I might get some 2x4's and make a skirt around the sides and back to fully solidify it.


----------



## ArcticPanda (Feb 17, 2018)

Update:

Managed to solve the sway to a large degree.

I took the top off, as I suddenly realised that having it attached as obviously limiting the new leg joins ability to properly meld together. Then I put a bit of elbow grease into screwing the legs to the skirts.

It's not perfect, but I've now got the desk set up and the every so slight sway is barely noticeable.

Managed to get the proportions almost perfect as well. Fits into a window alcove with maybe a millimeter either side, and plenty of room for my legs (I like to cross my legs as I sit)

Things I've learnt:

Spend more time planning, and do more research.
Buy more parts/tools than I need (ended up going to B&Q more than 4/5 times)
Research joint methods more - As my joints are very messy


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As they say, live and learn, good to hear you got your problem solved.


----------

